
Crops destroyed as India faces 'worst locust attack in 27 years' - baybal2
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/05/crops-destroyed-india-faces-worst-locust-attack-27-years-200526160727430.html
======
wobbly_bush
Another article with more interesting details -
[https://www.moneycontrol.com/news/business/locust-attacks-
in...](https://www.moneycontrol.com/news/business/locust-attacks-in-india-
what-is-the-govts-contingency-plan-5313281.html)

------
nappa-leon
Who had locusts on their 2020 bingo?

------
razster
Wonder if someone is catching them for animal feed?

------
mikeymz
6 elephants = 35000 people??

